# Lake Thompson SD



## collar boy (Apr 5, 2008)

Just wondering if anyone has been to or by Lake Thompson SD and if it was frozen over or if there is open water such that a guy good do some shore fishing at? Or any other lakes in the Brookings/Arlington/Lake Preston areas. Just looking to try to drop in a line sometime if there is any open water. Thanks for the info.


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

A lot of the lakes have a mixture of open water up to 12" of ice. Thompson is open at the opening of Schaffers slough, and the Oldham Grade. Lots of guys fishing off of 2 mile. The river is open running out of Preston; 81 sloughs had open water when I was there 8 days ago, as well as Brush, Madison, Beaver, and Island. Walleyes and Pike are biting on the Big Sioux.


----------

